# Size/amound of food items ang age of mantids



## Hilly (Jan 28, 2006)

If I were to hatch an ooth, and I got 200 babies, how many ff cultures do you think I would go through until they were capable of eating larger food items? Any ideas on what age this would occur at? I'm not sure how often young mantids molt. Just generally speaking, of course.

Hilly


----------



## Tapos (Jan 28, 2006)

what kind of mantis, the Giant mantids can take button crickets pretty early, but the 2 sizes of FF are less expensive to use than crickets. search or browse the food and feeding forum, where i bet they move this to soon.


----------

